# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Mental Health Check for New Fathers

## Paula

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46424419

----------

OldMike (04-12-18)

----------


## Suzi

I think that whilst this sounds really promising, I know how rubbish the support I had when I had pnd each time with my babies - actually I had no help at all....I hope this helps make things easier for the new mums too...

----------

